# The Wardens (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Completed three new character heads built for this year's display, the creatures are called "Wardens" and are the result of possessed pumpkins evolving into something sinister, something evil, something big.

My display really needed something creepy to balance the lighter props I've been building lately so the pumpkins got some Wardens.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Creepy cool! Nice photography, too! Awesome work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

loved it! creepy and cool!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

More fantasticness!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome! Love your style.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, if you had those lurking in your garden, you'd never have to worry about someone trying to steal your pumpkins. Of course, you might not ever get your meter read or the lawn service guy to show up, either


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Well you succeeded in your goal. These guys really do amp up the creepy factor. Really good stuff.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

your work is amazing!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

those guys are scary looking for sure! The tots will not go near them.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy wow, those are amazing. That last one just freaks me out, Stoll... I dont know that I would walk past that one either, LMAO


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

They should give anyone a case of the wiggins.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap, those are scary looking. Great job!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a shot of the finished pieces displayed in our yard...they were rigged like big marionettes...their arms supported by a large 12 foot frame with movable crossbars at the top of the frame....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys belong in a museum dedicated to all things creepy:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderfully creepy, great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are just freakin cool & creepy!


----------

